# Fondant feeding



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Do any of you feed fondant? How do you use it?
I just put mine on wax paper and lay it on the top bars. We'll see how it goes?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I feed it that way except I don't use wax paper. Tried a new cake thing last year that Kare found the recipe for last year that seemed to work well.
I saw a video a while back and they were putting the fondant in frames. If You have kept bees for a while and learned to see what you were seeing. Then you have seen bees that starved yet there was honey a couple frames away so I don't like the idea of the fondant in frames. On top of the bars I think is far better. 

 Al


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes, definitely lay it flat across the tops of frames.

I've had many colonies starve out with 20 to 30lbs of honey left in the hive.

If too soft and crumbly, wax paper doesn't hurt, they can chew thru it easily.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I gave wax paper because we're still getting warm days. It's 72 here today. And I didn't want it running down the frames making a mess


----------

